# Brine



## dwags55 (Dec 29, 2010)

I am a newbee so please be gentle with me. My ? is can I use wine instead of water to make my brine for curing fish for smoking? Years ago I had a charcoal smoker & didn't know about brine to cure your food to smoke so any info would be apprecitated. I didn"t know you could get sick if the food hadn't be cured. Thanks


----------



## eman (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes you could use wine in a brine .Don't know that i'd use it to replace all the water though. may be a little strong taste


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 29, 2010)

yeah You could use some but I think if you substituted outright it would A. make it too strong B. probably break the fish down if it was in there too long.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 29, 2010)

I use wine in my brines frequently...only as a flavor enhancer...not a substitute for water.

Happy New Year,  John


----------



## dnovotny (Jan 10, 2011)

old saying -- i cook with wine  and sometimes i drink it too.... as i winemaker  i use  wine  for sauces, glazes, mobs ect.. it add favor,,


----------



## bbally (Jan 10, 2011)

dnovotny said:


> old saying -- i cook with wine  and sometimes i drink it too..


I believe it is "I cook with wine.... sometimes I put it in the food too."


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2011)

If you smoke the fish with heat it will be safe to eat. You don';t need to brine it. It has to follow the 40-140-4 rule. Which is the internal meat temp cannot be between 40 & 140 degrees for more than 4 hours. If you are talking about cold smoking then it needs to be cured or brined with curing salt if it is to be considered safe. I've tried using wine in different cooking situations, but end up drinking most of it instead of using it in my recipes.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







dwags55 said:


> I am a newbee so please be gentle with me. My ? is can I use wine instead of water to make my brine for curing fish for smoking? Years ago I had a charcoal smoker & didn't know about brine to cure your food to smoke so any info would be apprecitated. I didn"t know you could get sick if the food hadn't be cured. Thanks


----------



## dwags55 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you folks for your input it's been a big help


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 20, 2011)

BTW, unlike many other forums, here we are totally committed to helping us all succeed, new, seasoned and old-handers alike.  The only wrong question is the one never asked!  Thank you for asking, I learned as well as others too!  The greatest gift to receive is the opportunity to give!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 21, 2011)

Well said Pops!


----------



## dnovotny (Jan 21, 2011)

lol..lol..both saying  works  depending  if you are cooking or partying...or  both..


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 21, 2011)

smokinstevo27 said:


> yeah You could use some but I think if you substituted outright it would A. make it too strong B. probably break the fish down if it was in there too long.


Wine can start to break-done most any type/cut of meat, depending on the strength and time left in the brine. Same goes for any liquid that has vinegar, acid,.. you get it.


----------

